# Portland Reptile Expo 8/30/09!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well its been a long time in the works but Maine has FINALLY added Dart Frogs to the legal list! A big thank you to the MHS for sticking it out and pushing for the new additions. Great job guys! 

Portland Reptile Expo! 8/30/09
9am - 4pm
@ the Holday Inn West - PTL MAINE!
Sponsored by: The Maine Herpetological Society (Support them!)
Maine Herpetological Society - Home

I think I'm more excited for this then for Daytona! What can I say?! 

I will be there with ALL CB Dart Frogs, Tree Frogs, Plants, Bromiliads, Terrariums, LOTS of Micro Foods, Cypress Knees and other supplies. 

I will add a current stock list to this as we get closer, but from just what I produce and have access to I should have plenty of Azureus, 4 types of Auratus, Leuco's, Imitators, Intermedius, Tincs (Cobalts, Citro's, Alanis, Regina, Dwarf Cobalts) Vents, Fantasticus, 4 types of Pumilio also some assorted good starter tads...and I'm sure more.

Red Eyes, Albino Red Eyes, Xantic Red Eyes, Hets for both, Aussie Whites. Unfortunitly the tree frog list isn't as deep. But all in good time!

So again, if you live in the state of Maine you should already be a member of MHS! But they do not only go after the locals, no no! Anyone can join and if you are in New England why not support the region?!  I'm so stoked about this I can't wait.
WooHoo!!
Mac


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

The Portland Show sounds fun! Can't wait to get my show fix after New Hampshire! Plus, Mac....I get to see all the different stuff you have versus the NH show where you skidded in on the seat of your pants! One month and a half and counting.....


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

darts legal in maine!!! holy crap I never thought I'd live to see the day.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Can you believe it?! 

I will have two tables and will bring the whole thing. Even if I don't make a buck. I will be there to awnser questions and assist the new folks with anything I can. 

This is going to be fun!!
Mac


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Maine Inland Fisheries and Wildlife needs to update their "unrestricted species list" because PDF's havn't been added.

i talked to and emailed the commisioner last year, and submitted a request for the addition of these sp. but never got any word back from them.

does anyone have an updated unrestricted species list that they could post or link?

p.s. MHS doesn't show PDF's in the unrestriced sp. list either.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

As of monday AM they are unrestricted. It will be up-dated on friday. That was what they told me.
Mac


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well the running joke with a few of us is that it took the state this long to add them it may take longer to get them to update it! 

My suggestion is for anyone interested, look it up and give them a call and ask about it. It may be good to push them a bit and who knows..2018?! Or so?!
Mac


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

HOORAY!! I'll be grinning all the way to Portland! How exciting.... I'm like a kid at Christmas. Well.... I will be on August 30th!! I look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Is this the Holiday Inn across from the Civic Center? I know I could look it up, but I'm being lazy!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Wick, lazy gets you a 10% increase on all frogs purchased at the PTL show.. T Asperum are going up uP UP! 

I mean...red eyes..?!
Mac
ps, I dont have a clue..I could look it up, but..


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL!!! Damn those frogs are going to cost me! Any way...I did get off my duff and looked it up and this Holiday Inn is not next to the Civic Center. So Mac, don't go there. You might be selling frogs from the parking lot again! I know exactly where the Holiday Inn is at. Four weeks ago Tammy had a seminar and she stayed at the Motel 8 and that's right down the road or in Maine....this could mean 3 miles.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool. I went to the show last summer. I had somehow missed the event the 7 years prior to other issues. So for me to vend it and not be breaking a law..WooHoo!! Though I do like to meet fellow froggers in parking lots across this great country of ours! I have one set up this week with a friend! On his way to NY and I have some froglets he needs..he has some froglets I need! My kids are going to see the way it used to be!
Mac


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

And watch dad deal in the parking lot! Can't wait for the show!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

My kids have been around to see some crazy things in this hobby! My daughter always likes telling her friends all about some of it.. I'm like..Kels..Ssshh!

Send me an email "Wish list" and I will bring them with me.
Mac


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

macspoison said:


> My kids have been around to see some crazy things in this hobby! My daughter always likes telling her friends all about some of it.. I'm like..Kels..Ssshh!
> 
> Send me an email "Wish list" and I will bring them with me.
> Mac



Will do, Mac! Thanks!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, just a follow up.. The Maine herp society has an updated version of the legals list and on it it mentions the darts etc. I have just been told that the state is still reviewing a few things and making a couple of the selections CB only. I sure wouldn't complain that they add that to the darts. But thats my oppinion.

Its funny to read Boellens pythons on that list along with Green Red Tail Rats.. A few examples of too many chefs in the kitchen?! I can think of a few other snakes NOT legal that could have been avl CB and affordable to the Maine public. 

But..its one small step for Maine, one giant leap for Maine-kind.
Mac


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

macspoison said:


> But..its one small step for Maine, one giant leap for Maine-kind.
> Mac


ohhhhhh. good onneeee. hahaha


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

That's the Dollar Store joke of the day. Its been used before with the state of ME. I wonder why....
Mac


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm glad that they're working on the list . I sent the Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife a letter of appreciation on the subject that also politely requested that they _hurry up and update the unrestricted species list_! 

But seriously... I've been working double time on a viv so I can proudly make a legal purchase of PDFs for the first time ever (for me anyway)! I'm also looking forward to this expo being a bit less chaotic than the Manchester show in April. Cross your fingers!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i read the news section on the MHS page. i'm really starting to believe this is happening. i'm wondering though just how much reserch the Maine Inland Fisheries and Wildlife Services did for the new additions though. they list terribilis as a dendrobates, and under phyllobates the only exception is vittatus. if they are so concerned about these two sp. then where is the p. bicolor?

oh well, im still stoked!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

The state said that they listed those two species due to their C.I.T.I.E.S listing etc. They also turned down tomato frogs for similiar reasons. 

The list was not so much researched by the state as it was constructed and handed to them for their approval. They looked at the animals as to what was endangerd or dangerous and went from there. There are some items on the list that went unopposed so they made it. Though they don't make ANY sense. Red tail rats, Boellens etc.. Goofy. But its the list and its getting the final stamp of approval as we speak..but it is Maine..
Mac


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Everything has been updated on the states site. IFW is still open to a have other things that are being worked on, like for instance..

Did you know that Crickets are actually ILLEGAL in the state of Maine?! There are NO insects allowed in the state. Its out of kindness they turn the cheek..do you need "Kindness"?! or do you need it in writing?! Just think of all the other dart frog foods out there we all enjoy using.. Its a small matter but what if they said no more?

One fire to the next..man the reptile community better wake up! This is going to have to be pushed. Its going to take $ to get this stuff done. 

IF you live IN the state of MAINE...become a member of YOUR Maine Herp Society!!!! They need you as much as you need them!

Also..I found out why they turned down Tomato frogs..it was turned into them as D. Antongili.. not D. Guineti. So this may still be added if they are open to a little more discussion! 
Mac


----------

